# Panga fish



## DunWorkin

I have seen Panga on the fish counters in Carrefour and Mercadona but have not bought it yet. 

It comes from Vietnam - I checked the label and this is given as the source.

DH told me that it is considered poisonous . Google "panga fish" to read what is being said about it.

Does anyone have any more information about this fish? If what they say is true why are supermarkets here in Spain allowed to sell it? 

I am definitely not going to buy it until I can convince myself that it is ok. I am worried that it may be in other fish products without us knowing.


----------



## nigele2

DunWorkin said:


> I have seen Panga on the fish counters in Carrefour and Mercadona but have not bought it yet.
> 
> It comes from Vietnam - I checked the label and this is given as the source.
> 
> DH told me that it is considered poisonous . Google "panga fish" to read what is being said about it.
> 
> Does anyone have any more information about this fish? If what they say is true why are supermarkets here in Spain allowed to sell it?
> 
> I am definitely not going to buy it until I can convince myself that it is ok. I am worried that it may be in other fish products without us knowing.


I think they were introduced into Spain in order to kill off the poorer (non) working classes. And from what I have read it looks like it may well be successful 

Apparently Fish & Chip shops in the Northeast of England sell it. That said Newkie Brown neutralise's anything


----------



## zilly

I bought a big pack from Mercadona--fried a couple of fillets in butter--absolutely delicious.I didn't die and will be buying more!


----------



## Bevdeforges

They've been selling panga here for ages. It's a freshwater fish, with a lovely firm texture and nice, mild taste. I buy it all the time and really enjoy it.

All that stuff about feeding the fish ground up fish remnants - first of all, what do you think fish in the wild eat? Mostly other fish. And making a flour or powder out of fish remnants is how they do industrial farming of fish just about everywhere in the world these days.

If you don't want to eat farmed fish, then don't. But panga isn't any worse than any other farmed fish, as far as I can tell.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zilly

Also was very good in a fish pie!


----------



## dinnow

Also known as Vietnamese river cobbler. It's a bottom feeder and all bottom feeders get a reputation as not naice. Based on ignorance mainly.


----------



## Alcalaina

We've had it lots of times and we're still alive. I suspect its one of those scare stories that circulate the globe in seconds with no evidence to back them up, like not drinking bottled water that's been left in a hot car.

The health benefits of eating fish - any fish - a couple of times a week far outweigh any possible risks.


----------



## Stravinsky

Yep .... I'm still here too after buying it from Murkydonna


----------



## littleredrooster

I read quite a lot about it on another forum and apart from being a bottom feeder it's said to come from waters polluted with chemicals.

Having said that, I've tried it a couple of times myself and found it quite pleasant, a bit like lemon sole and I believe it's also on the menu for Spanish school dinners, so what the truth is I'm not too sure.


----------



## JoCatalunya

Panga is known in the Philipines as Pangasus, (same name in essence). I have eaten it for around 10 years now, (having formerly lived in the Middle East where it is sold quite frequently). To me it outstrips cod, (no worms for one thing and far less pricey). I have eaten it fried, baked, steamed, as well as in fish pies. Basically you can use it in any recipe that calls for white fish. Give it a go, you may well be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## zilly

Could not agree more-- it's delicious!


----------



## Alcalaina

littleredrooster said:


> I read quite a lot about it on another forum and apart from being a bottom feeder it's said to come from waters polluted with chemicals.
> 
> Having said that, I've tried it a couple of times myself and found it quite pleasant, a bit like lemon sole and I believe it's also on the menu for Spanish school dinners, so what the truth is I'm not too sure.


Most fish come from water polluted with chemicals. Sadly, that's because of what we've done to the oceans. Mercury levels in fish high up the food chain such as tuna, for example, are so high that pregnant women are advised not to eat them. Farmed salmon contains potentially risky levels of dioxins and pesticides. And intensively-raised chicken and other meat contains substances that would make your hair stand on end.

The best thing is to eat a balanced diet, not too much of any one type of food, and be very sceptical about any scaremongering emails or newspaper articles that don't come from a trusted source. I trust the European Food Standards Agency, far more than I would trust the US equivalent who are in cahoots with the food producers. They wouldn't let panga be on school dinner menus if there were any risk.


----------



## littleredrooster

zilly said:


> Could not agree more-- it's delicious!


Quite agree, 
However see if you still find them quite so appetising after reading this. 

DO YOU EAT FROZEN PANGAS FISH FROM THE RIVERS OF VIETNAM ? ( Health Watch / Buyers Beware ) | iPrissy.com

From the Worlds most polluted river, plus some very dubious farming techniques

Not sure exactly what the risks are myself, but I stick to very limited quantities, having come across numerous similar articles.

Gotta be safer than the Japanese fish anyway, unless you want your eyes to light up and have smoke and sparks coming out of your ears. 
(Significant quantities of highly contaminated radioactive water now going straight into the sea).


----------



## zilly

littleredrooster said:


> Quite agree,
> However see if you still find them quite so appetising after reading this.
> 
> DO YOU EAT FROZEN PANGAS FISH FROM THE RIVERS OF VIETNAM ? ( Health Watch / Buyers Beware ) | iPrissy.com
> 
> From the Worlds most polluted river, plus some very dubious farming techniques
> 
> Not sure exactly what the risks are myself, but I stick to very limited quantities, having come across numerous similar articles.
> 
> Gotta be safer than the Japanese fish anyway, unless you want your eyes to light up and have smoke and sparks coming out of your ears.
> (Significant quantities of highly contaminated radioactive water now going straight into the sea).


I'm thinking about all that..................................... !


----------



## mrypg9

I read that, thought about it and went out and bought some panga. I wouldn't rave about it but it's OK, cheap and vfm.
The risk of accident by using my car to buy it and being mugged in our local supermarket carpark (according to hairdresser gossip more dangerous than downtown Kabul) far outweigh the health risks of eating it.


----------



## Alcalaina

I´ve just been reading about the effect of the Japan crisis on the Spanish fishing industry, particularly the tuna-fishing down my way. The prize catch in spring is the red tuna, _atun rojo, _which is exported for sushi and earns the fishermen enough money to survive through the lean times (one euro for 9 kg of anchovies a few weeks ago). They reckon the Japanese market will be 60% down this year, which will be the last straw for some of them.

But looking on the bright side, maybe we´ll be able to buy _atun rojo_ locally this year without needing a bank loan? It´s a lot nicer than panga ...


----------



## nigele2

Alcalaina said:


> I´ve just been reading about the effect of the Japan crisis on the Spanish fishing industry, particularly the tuna-fishing down my way. The prize catch in spring is the red tuna, _atun rojo, _which is exported for sushi and earns the fishermen enough money to survive through the lean times (one euro for 9 kg of anchovies a few weeks ago). They reckon the Japanese market will be 60% down this year, which will be the last straw for some of them.
> 
> But looking on the bright side, maybe we´ll be able to buy _atun rojo_ locally this year without needing a bank loan? It´s a lot nicer than panga ...


Alcalaina I must be missing something. I thought the Japanese problem would put Eastern fish prices way down and Atlantic fish prices through the roof. 

I expect the japanese to try and make up some shortfall by slaughtering anything whale like in the Antarctic (purely for scientific reasons of course ) but I would hope that that would not meet the Japanese appetite. 

On that basis I'd imagined we would be left with higher prices for our tuna ?


----------



## morro

*panga*

I was back in the uk. in January and it was in all the papers! I went to asdas and it was a 1/3 of the price of cod and is excellent!!


----------



## nigele2

morro said:


> I was back in the uk. in January and it was in all the papers! I went to asdas and it was a 1/3 of the price of cod and is excellent!!


Not doubting you or Alcalaina for one minute but this surely should be short lived. The Japanese have started to eat burgers instead of fish but all that is needed is a smart salesman to get the message across that his fish comes from the otherside of the world. What a great opportunity.

And for sure the Japanese are not going to give up fish 

I remember visiting the Tokyo fish market. Enormous tuna for sale as well as many other fish types and dozens of sushi bars. Very spectacular and all the more so as I visited on a day when it was officially closed 

Guess I'm missing something but I still don't see it


----------



## Alcalaina

nigele2 said:


> Not doubting you or Alcalaina for one minute but this surely should be short lived. The Japanese have started to eat burgers instead of fish but all that is needed is a smart salesman to get the message across that his fish comes from the otherside of the world. What a great opportunity.
> 
> And for sure the Japanese are not going to give up fish
> 
> I remember visiting the Tokyo fish market. Enormous tuna for sale as well as many other fish types and dozens of sushi bars. Very spectacular and all the more so as I visited on a day when it was officially closed
> 
> Guess I'm missing something but I still don't see it


Well, for the sake of the _almadraba_ fishermen of Cadiz I hope the Japanese market recovers in time for this year's red tuna catch. But if not, hopefully other markets will fill the breach. It is a very big deal round here, especially with quotas being cut.
Almadrabas confían en capacidad de recuperación de Japón, su primer cliente · Andalucia Información


----------



## JoCatalunya

The fish in the River Ebro are considered unsafe to eat, something about Franco having poisoned the river with mercury when he was trying to break the resistance. Of course the numerous factories up river pouring no end of crap into the water way or the nuclear plant up river are perfectly safe. 

NOT!


----------



## bob_bob

Its now often sold as 'Cod' in many chip shops in the UK according to a recent food programme. The show ran DNA tests on some fish sold as Cod from supermarkets and IIRC Tesco got caught out.


----------



## dinnow

bob_bob said:


> Its now often sold as 'Cod' in many chip shops in the UK according to a recent food programme. The show ran DNA tests on some fish sold as Cod from supermarkets and IIRC Tesco got caught out.


And who died? Thing is if I buy cod, it looks like cod and it tastes like cod, I'm happy.


----------



## morlandg

Panga was offered as a cheap alternative to cod perhaps 3 years ago now in the NE of England. It was awful - looked a bit like plaice but was wet and lacked flavour .
Never again. I've seen it over here in Spain since then but never bought it!!


----------



## xicoalc

I first tried this in a restaurant... when I first came out and it was "fish of the day". She said with pride "panga" and I had never heard of it. Its mils and a touch sickly with some traditional fish sauces but having said that its a regular I buy now. Its cheap and goes down well in a stir fry along with some shellfish. Never been ill with it, i always keep a few fillets in the freezer... not a bad fish!


----------



## DunWorkin

Thank you all for your comments. The general opinion seems to be that it is quite safe.

I was surprised when I read the articles about it yet saw it on openly on sale at the supermarkets.

We eat a lot of fish and the price seems to have risen so much just lately. This looked like a lower priced option. 

There are so many of these health scares with food you never know what is safe and what is not.

Thanks again.


----------



## bob_bob

Won't kill you, I have it, its a good Cod substitute


----------



## masonkis

I have been eating Panga since I moved to Spain once or twice a week. I rub olive oil over it, salt pepper, then shaves of butter over the top, then bake at 350 for 20 minutes, few drop of lemon juice if you like, it's delicious! Soft texture, sweet flavor, very good white fish.


----------



## thrax

I didn't know it was river cobbler until I read this thread. As I recall Tescos sell river cobbler. It is very tasty and cooks very quickly, no more than two minutes per side in a pan....


----------



## MarionCasares

*Will I have pangas of guilt?*

To cook panga tonight or not to cook? That is the question.......convincing stuff both sides......it looks so 'innocent' ......really don't want to poison my partner..........


----------



## MarionCasares

Well, here we are post Panga meal 15 minutes ........all quiet on the Western Front.
My first try with this white fish ( frozen ) I bought at Mercadona, did it in a tasty tomato and onion sauce, I read lots of comments about it but my partner knows Nuffin....... Watch this space.....


----------



## extranjero

I bought some a while ago.
My neighbour put us off it, as after he went on about it coming from polluted rivers, I couldn't bring myself to eat it.
I gave the rest to my other neighbour, who's not so fussy
He's still alive.


----------



## Isobella

It may be ok. But I wouldn't eat it knowingly. You may not get a tummy upset but there are long term risks.


----------



## Horlics

Panga won't kill you. It won't make you ill. That said, the only time I would eat it is if unknowingly served it by an establishment pretending it is something else.

But if you live in Spain why would you? There are much better options, which is why I said the above.

I visited some friends in Lanzarote last year and was offered Tilapia on a menu at a hotel restaurant. Why, why, why.


----------

